
Tesla asserts Autopilot makes the world safer – days after fiery, fatal crash - seagullz
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2018/03/31/tesla-asserts-autopilot-unequivocally-makes-the-world-safer-days-after-fiery-fatal-crash/
======
mtgx
That's such BS. That crash wouldn't have happened if the human wouldn't have
used the Autopilot at all (which Tesla encourages you to do when you buy their
cars).

Also, I'm not sure I even understand their point - how exactly does
_Autopilot_ make for "safer driving" _right now_ (not talking about a perfect
version of it 15 years from now)?

Are they talking about auto-braking maybe? I can see how auto-braking can make
for safer driving, but I don't think you even need the Autopilot enabled for
that, do you? Plus, you'd be driving as you normally would. So why attribute
that sort of feature to "Autopilot making driving safer"?

I think they are very distinct features, and they should be advertised as very
distinct features. I have no problem with features that protect the manual
driver _in case of imminent accident_ , but "self-driving" of any level should
not be enabled until the car can drive the human without any interaction from
the human, which would be at least Level 4.

